
Ask HN: Is there a DB that allows for remote list concatenation? - misterman0
Not in SQL because my data is not relational and not embedded but remote, what DB provides an API where I can say, you know those lists (of data) I gave you and you gave me back a list of IDs and those were list IDs? I need you now to concatenate these two (ID1, ID2) because from now on I want to be able to consider them as one and the same list. I want to be able to consider the first list ID to be the canonical one.<p>Is there a DB that allows for &quot;remote list concatenation&quot;?
======
misterman0
If there are no answers I will claim to be the first in the world to need
this. Which would suck because I simply don't have time for a
Wikipedia/creative dive. Right now I need for someone else to have solved
this. Please someone else do 1% of my work, because I'm 99% done but my energy
level is at zero and my time is out.

